# Stuff and Things > Guns and Self Defense >  Michael Savage bloodied and beaten

## Calypso Jones

I don't care what the guy says, he's 74 years old...he was having dinner with his dog...forcryingoutloud and some guy starts harassing him by calling him by his actual last name...wiener.

The guy follows him out the door and shoves him to the ground...the dog gets 'shoved' in the process.  Another diner tries to intervene and the guy hits him in the face.

So far no charges are filed...how can that be?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...-attacked.html

----------

Beachcomber (03-16-2017),Coolwalker (03-16-2017),Correction (03-15-2017),Knightkore (03-16-2017),Madison (03-16-2017),Old Ridge Runner (03-16-2017),patrickt (03-17-2017),Rutabaga (03-15-2017),teeceetx (03-16-2017)

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

I'll wait to hear about this from M.S. before believing it. So much fake news these days.

----------

Big Dummy (03-15-2017),Old Ridge Runner (03-16-2017)

----------


## Calypso Jones

it is on drudge.

----------

valley ranch (03-16-2017)

----------


## Frankenvoter

> I don't care what the guy says, he's 74 years old...he was having dinner with his dog...forcryingoutloud and some guy starts harassing him by calling him by his actual last name...wiener.
> 
> The guy follows him out the door and shoves him to the ground...the dog gets 'shoved' in the process.  Another diner tries to intervene and the guy hits him in the face.
> 
> So far no charges are filed...how can that be?
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...-attacked.html


Will the last conservative please leave California and turn out the lights please? I didn't know he was 74, but then I saw that was in California which last I checked was 90% democrat, and it just goes to show leftists have no morals. 

Who beats up old people because of their political views? Leftists, who are always claiming they just wish there'd be a little more tolerance out there.

----------

Big Dummy (03-15-2017),BORDLANGCULT (03-15-2017),East of the Beast (03-16-2017),Knightkore (03-16-2017),Old Ridge Runner (03-16-2017),OverDrive (03-16-2017),patrickt (03-17-2017),Quark (03-15-2017),valley ranch (03-16-2017)

----------


## excalibur

More of that vicious Prog action. Typical leftist. I hope Savage presses charges.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (03-16-2017),Quark (03-15-2017),valley ranch (03-16-2017)

----------


## 2cent

I hope Savage sues the slop out of him.  Literally.

----------

Knightkore (03-16-2017),Madison (03-16-2017),Old Ridge Runner (03-16-2017),Quark (03-15-2017),valley ranch (03-16-2017)

----------


## Calypso Jones

yesterday it was reported that whoopee Goldberg is considering suing some little guy for saying that she was rude in her remarks about the widow of that young ranger who died in that raid.  I forget her name at this moment...she was at the state of the union i'm sure you know of whom I speak.  

 Well....Goldberg didn't specifically say that but she is considering suing the guy for loads of money.   Last nite on Fox, dana perino was on Goldberg's side.  Isn't that just like a repub rino?     Goldberg says plenty of obtuse things, lies.  And she, as big as she is..(more ways than one and big coats aint gonna hide it)  wants to make a nobody suffer.   

 Isn't that just like the left too?  Do you think Goldberg would side with a pub on something like that?  hell no she wouldn't.

----------

Knightkore (03-16-2017),Madison (03-16-2017),Old Ridge Runner (03-16-2017),Quark (03-15-2017)

----------


## Quark

> I don't care what the guy says, he's 74 years old...he was having dinner with his dog...forcryingoutloud and some guy starts harassing him by calling him by his actual last name...wiener.
> 
> The guy follows him out the door and shoves him to the ground...the dog gets 'shoved' in the process.  Another diner tries to intervene and the guy hits him in the face.
> 
> So far no charges are filed...how can that be?
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...-attacked.html


Well let's see:

Savage is White male,

Savage is a Christian,

Savage is a conservative,

Savage is a strong Trump supporter,

What charges?

----------

Big Dummy (03-15-2017),Knightkore (03-16-2017),Madison (03-16-2017),Old Ridge Runner (03-16-2017)

----------


## Quark

> yesterday it was reported that whoopee Goldberg is considering suing some little guy for saying that she was rude in her remarks about the widow of that young ranger who died in that raid.  I forget her name at this moment...she was at the state of the union i'm sure you know of whom I speak.  
> 
>  Well....Goldberg didn't specifically say that but she is considering suing the guy for loads of money.   Last nite on Fox, dana perino was on Goldberg's side.  Isn't that just like a repub rino?     Goldberg says plenty of obtuse things, lies.  And she as big as she is..(more ways than one and big coats aint gonna hide it)  wants to make a nobody suffer.   
> 
>  Isn't that just like the left too?  Do you think Goldberg would side with a pub on something like that?  hell no she wouldn't.


He was actually, a Navy SEAL.

----------

Knightkore (03-16-2017),Madison (03-16-2017),Old Ridge Runner (03-16-2017)

----------


## JustPassinThru

I don't defend beating an old man.

That said, Savage Weiner has been pissing people off for fifty years.  He was into crackpot alternative medicines, forty years ago...he was fixated on coffee enemas.  Aside from making a mess, I doubt they have ever been shown to have clinical beneficial effect.

Then he discovered spouting conservative soundbytes on the radio was a way to make money.  Trouble is, for him, he believed none of it.  Back about 2002, he was babbling about how government should seize oil companies because gasoline cost "too much."  That is conservative?  No, that's someone who wants to be at the head of the Next Big Thing.

Payback is a bitch.  Yes, I can recognize that beating up a famous stranger, age 74, is criminal...while taking some dark satisfaction that the loud POS got his.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> He was actually, a Navy SEAL.


darn..you're right.  I don't know what I was thinking.  thanks.    Ryan .....I can't remember his last name.  OWENS     I hate that...being corrected by a ferengi...not even an earth dweller.

----------

Quark (03-16-2017)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Well let's see:
> 
> Savage is White male,
> 
> *Savage is a Christian,*
> 
> Savage is a conservative,
> 
> Savage is a strong Trump supporter,
> ...


Wrong.

Michael Weiner is JEWISH.

He never publicly admits it; but he was famous as a quack alternative-medicine specialist and writer before he went on the radio.  His past is known.

You know I don't get into antisemitism; but I find people who pretend to be something other than what they are, very annoying.

Weiner is fake on many levels.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (03-16-2017),valley ranch (03-16-2017)

----------


## Roadmaster

He is over a certain age and should be a felony to attack him.

----------


## Sled Dog

> He is over a certain age and should be a felony to attack him.


It wasn't simple battery, it was clearly a hate crime.   The Justice Department should give a hand, here.

He's old, so it's age-abuse.

The Rodent kicked the dog, so there's animal abuse.

A creative DA could possibly conjure up three or even four felonies from this and threaten this POS with life in prison.

I wonder who paid the guy to do it?

Just "happened" to be walking by and just "happened" to recognize him, eh?

Sounds like a stalker, another felony charge if it can be proven.

----------

BORDLANGCULT (03-16-2017),Jim Scott (03-17-2017),Knightkore (03-16-2017),Old Ridge Runner (03-16-2017),Quark (03-16-2017)

----------


## midgardian/OHL

> Will the last conservative please leave California and turn out the lights please?


That already happened in Seattle. Pierce County is making a Republican resurgence, but not in Tacoma.

----------

Frankenvoter (03-16-2017),Old Ridge Runner (03-16-2017)

----------


## midgardian/OHL

http://www.thenewstribune.com/news/p...114408423.html

----------


## midgardian/OHL

> I don't defend beating an old man.
> 
> That said, Savage Weiner has been pissing people off for fifty years.  He was into crackpot alternative medicines, forty years ago...he was fixated on coffee enemas.  Aside from making a mess, I doubt they have ever been shown to have clinical beneficial effect.
> 
> Then he discovered spouting conservative soundbytes on the radio was a way to make money.  Trouble is, for him, he believed none of it.  Back about 2002, he was babbling about how government should seize oil companies because gasoline cost "too much."  That is conservative?  No, that's someone who wants to be at the head of the Next Big Thing.
> 
> Payback is a bitch.  Yes, I can recognize that beating up a famous stranger, age 74, is criminal...while taking some dark satisfaction that the loud POS got his.


Your post is anti-Semitic.

----------


## valley ranch

Well, Quark, I think Savage is a Jew. But the swine who decided to bully him should have the smit kicked out of him. 
I can rarely get Savage out here, I enjoy listening to him. At the mountain place I can pick up a station with him more often.

----------

Frankenvoter (03-16-2017),Quark (03-16-2017)

----------


## East of the Beast

> More of that vicious Prog action. Typical leftist. I hope Savage presses charges.


Like you say it's in Cali, some rogue judge will throw it out on the grounds that Savage was a threat to the environment or some other illogical reasoning.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (03-16-2017),Quark (03-16-2017)

----------


## Frankenvoter

> Well, Quark, I think Savage is a Jew. But the swine who decided to bully him should have the smit kicked out of him. 
> I can rarely get Savage out here, I enjoy listening to him. At the mountain place I can pick up a station with him more often.


You might want to try iheartradio.com, not sure if he is on any of their stations but it has a nationwide list, I had been hearing about it for a few years and finally opened it up the other day to see if I could get a local station for Saturday open phones that my radio just doesn't pick up where I live now while the antenna is powered down that time of morning, but they had it so I'm gonna try and remember to pull it up this weekend.

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

This is why if you are going to have a dog you don't get a little dog like a toy poodle.  If this guy had pushed me around and my dog was there, the dog would have chewed him up.  By the way I have a 98lb Boxer/Lab mix.  I love big dogs, you will never see me with one of these pee on your foot and run mutts.

----------

Knightkore (03-16-2017),Quark (03-16-2017),QuaseMarco (03-16-2017),Sled Dog (03-16-2017)

----------


## Quark

> darn..you're right.  I don't know what I was thinking.  thanks.    Ryan .....I can't remember his last name.  OWENS     I hate that...being corrected by a ferengi...not even an earth dweller.


 :Thumbsup20:   :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Quark

> Wrong.
> 
> Michael Weiner is JEWISH.
> 
> He never publicly admits it; but he was famous as a quack alternative-medicine specialist and writer before he went on the radio.  His past is known.
> 
> You know I don't get into antisemitism; but I find people who pretend to be something other than what they are, very annoying.
> 
> Weiner is fake on many levels.


Thanks for the correction. Damn now the Left is beside it's self on what to do.

----------


## Quark

> This is why if you are going to have a dog you don't get a little dog like a toy poodle.  If this guy had pushed me around and my dog was there, the dog would have chewed him up.  By the way I have a 98lb Boxer/Lab mix.  I love big dogs, you will never see me with one of these pee on your foot and run mutts.


If you have to have a poodle at least have a standard size one. They were breed for hunting and guard duty.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (03-17-2017)

----------


## Beachcomber

Yes.  Just read here also:

Talk-radio superstar left bloodied, shaken in public assault

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Well, Quark, I think Savage is a Jew. But the swine who decided to bully him should have the smit kicked out of him.


Agreed.  But there's more than enough blame to cover them both.

UNLIKE commentators who discuss things rationally, thoughtfully...Savage Weiner has made a career of throwing gasoline bombs.  Mocking the medical community with his quack remedies; see-sawing on issues and endorsing irresponsible pols like Moonbeam.  Basically carrying on like an asshole.  WHILE STILL putting it to his perceived enemies...mocking them...

Did you know that the Rockstar Energy Drink company is his?  "Party like a rock star!"  Sure...there's a conservative businessman offering a responsible product and image.

Eventually he was going to get his face fixed; too bad no one had the courage until he was old and feeble.

He's a Jew, which doesn't matter to reasonable people.  That he aggressively HIDES it...DOES matter.  

Jews aren't the source of the world's problems.  But SELF-LOATHING SECULAR JEWS are behind a lot of destructive Leftist actions.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Wrong.
> 
> Michael Weiner is JEWISH.
> 
> He never publicly admits it; but he was famous as a quack alternative-medicine specialist and writer before he went on the radio.  His past is known.
> 
> You know I don't get into antisemitism; but I find people who pretend to be something other than what they are, very annoying.
> 
> Weiner is fake on many levels.


How is he Jewish? He was born to Jewish parents? He professes to be a Christian.

----------


## Knightkore

> I don't defend beating an old man.
> 
> That said, Savage Weiner has been pissing people off for fifty years.  He was into crackpot alternative medicines, forty years ago...he was fixated on coffee enemas.  Aside from making a mess, I doubt they have ever been shown to have clinical beneficial effect.
> 
> Then he discovered spouting conservative soundbytes on the radio was a way to make money.  Trouble is, for him, he believed none of it.  Back about 2002, he was babbling about how government should seize oil companies because gasoline cost "too much."  That is conservative?  No, that's someone who wants to be at the head of the Next Big Thing.
> 
> Payback is a bitch.  Yes, I can recognize that beating up a famous stranger, age 74, is criminal...while taking some dark satisfaction that the loud POS got his.


Awww the NeverTrumper sides with those who beat the Trump supporter.  I'm not surprised at all.  At times you're as irrational and crazed as sooda.....

----------

ruthless terrier (03-16-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

> Agreed.  But there's more than enough blame to cover them both.
> 
> UNLIKE commentators who discuss things rationally, thoughtfully...Savage Weiner has made a career of throwing gasoline bombs.  Mocking the medical community with his quack remedies; see-sawing on issues and endorsing irresponsible pols like Moonbeam.  Basically carrying on like an asshole.  WHILE STILL putting it to his perceived enemies...mocking them...
> 
> Did you know that the Rockstar Energy Drink company is his?  "Party like a rock star!"  Sure...there's a conservative businessman offering a responsible product and image.
> 
> Eventually he was going to get his face fixed; too bad no one had the courage until he was old and feeble.
> 
> He's a Jew, which doesn't matter to reasonable people.  That he aggressively HIDES it...DOES matter.  
> ...


Wow your hatred of Trump supporters has pissed many of us off.....so when you get beaten are we supposed to cheer as you are doing here?  Is your "moral compass" in YOUR vagina too?

----------

ruthless terrier (03-16-2017)

----------


## sooda

> How is he Jewish? He was born to Jewish parents? He professes to be a Christian.


His family were Russian Jews.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Savage

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Sled Dog

> Agreed.  But there's more than enough blame to cover them both.
> 
> UNLIKE commentators who discuss things rationally, thoughtfully...Savage Weiner has made a career of throwing gasoline bombs.  Mocking the medical community with his quack remedies; see-sawing on issues and endorsing irresponsible pols like Moonbeam.  Basically carrying on like an asshole.  WHILE STILL putting it to his perceived enemies...mocking them...
> 
> Did you know that the Rockstar Energy Drink company is his?  "Party like a rock star!"  Sure...there's a conservative businessman offering a responsible product and image.
> 
> Eventually he was going to get his face fixed; too bad no one had the courage until he was old and feeble.
> 
> He's a Jew, which doesn't matter to reasonable people.  That he aggressively HIDES it...DOES matter.  
> ...


NONE of that matters.

What matters is that you're condoning violence because of words spoken on a radio program and you're happy about it because some jews are Rodents, but not this particular one, so much.

Great revelation, that.

----------

BORDLANGCULT (03-16-2017),Knightkore (03-16-2017)

----------


## Sled Dog

> His family were Russian Jews.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Savage


So what?

If someone had assaulted Nancy Pelosi like that, I'd laugh my ass off...

...and condemn the action.

----------

Knightkore (03-16-2017),ruthless terrier (03-16-2017)

----------


## Coolwalker

Jew, Christian, whatever...he is 74 and anyone doing that to a 74 year old needs to be stripped, whipped and run naked through the tall weeds! I like Savage and I don't care what anyone thinks about him...it's _my_ opinion!

----------

Knightkore (03-16-2017),ruthless terrier (03-16-2017)

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

> Agreed.  But there's more than enough blame to cover them both.
> 
> UNLIKE commentators who discuss things rationally, thoughtfully...Savage Weiner has made a career of throwing gasoline bombs.  *Mocking* the medical community with his quack remedies; see-sawing on issues and endorsing irresponsible pols like Moonbeam.  *Basically carrying on like an asshole*.  WHILE STILL putting it to his perceived enemies...*mocking them*...
> 
> Did you know that the Rockstar Energy Drink company is his?  "Party like a rock star!"  Sure...there's a conservative businessman offering a responsible product and image.
> 
> Eventually he was going to get his face fixed; too bad no one had the courage until he was old and feeble.
> 
> He's a Jew, which doesn't matter to reasonable people.  That he aggressively HIDES it...DOES matter.  
> ...


I get it. You don't like him so then it's okay to assault him, at the very least you justify it. What makes you any different than the typical Rat?

----------

Knightkore (03-16-2017),Sled Dog (03-16-2017)

----------


## ruthless terrier

savage says that he packs heat. wonder why the scumbag didn't get his knee cap blown apart? guess the ultra liberal lawyers in california would frown on self defense by a rich conservative.

----------


## Canadianeye

Bloodied and beaten?

He had an altercation with an idiot at restaurant, that had him knocked down apparently, and a person who intervened got punched by the other party. Cops were called, and both Savage and the other guy had done the citizen arrest thing against each other. Savage had called his famous lawyer during the incident.

I think the bloodied part, is the guys blood who got punched when he intervened...not Savage getting beaten and bloodied.

He also didn't go into it one bit the next day on his radio show. He specifically said he wasn't going to talk about the restaurant incident.

His dog might have been kicked by the prog fascist during the assault on Savage.

I guess we will see what it is all about at some point. *Trump's War* is Savages new book just out. Sounds pretty damn good.

----------


## jet57

> I don't care what the guy says, he's 74 years old...he was having dinner with his dog...forcryingoutloud and some guy starts harassing him by calling him by his actual last name...wiener.
> 
> The guy follows him out the door and shoves him to the ground...the dog gets 'shoved' in the process.  Another diner tries to intervene and the guy hits him in the face.
> 
> So far no charges are filed...how can that be?
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...-attacked.html


Something about this smells of Morton Downey Junior...  But, on the other hand, if you're going to go on the radio and make things up and spew hatred like that guy does, then at some point you're going to have to stand responsible for your actions.  I'm just surprised it took this long and that the walked away.

His name is Weiner, and he was called by his legal name, so there's no hate crime, like he wants the guy charged with.  I don't even know if they know who did it.  But, he should be careful of his own behavior in the future.

Ever notice that you can never find out where Mark Levin and Hannity and Lumbaugh broadcast from?

----------


## midgardian/OHL

Did a Muslim do it?

----------


## midgardian/OHL

> Jews aren't the source of the world's problems.  But SELF-LOATHING SECULAR JEWS are behind a lot of destructive Leftist actions.


You just contradicted yourself.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I get it. You don't like him so then it's okay to assault him, at the very least you justify it. What makes you any different than the typical Rat?


Did I say that?

Please quote where I said it's okay to assault him.

You know what it means, to assert that a victim is partly to blame?  If I go into da hood, with a Michigan bankroll I flash around...I'm gonna get hit on the head and relieved of my money.

That is the mugger's fault.,..but it's also my fault, for aggrievated jackassery.

Savage Weiner has been guilty of aggrievated jackassery his entire adult life.

----------

jet57 (03-16-2017),Quark (03-16-2017)

----------


## jet57

> Jew, Christian, whatever...he is 74 and anyone doing that to a 74 year old needs to be stripped, whipped and run naked through the tall weeds! I like Savage and I don't care what anyone thinks about him...it's _my_ opinion!


After WWII, there were a lot of older than 74 war criminals, and it didn't go so good for them either.  _The point is_, Michael Weiner - makes his living - sewing the sees of sedition and discontent and insulting people, _and he laughs about it_ and thinks he's funny, and he's not.  To look at 'em he doesn't appear to be a decrepit 74 year old: what if he'd stood there an insulted the guy's wife?  Ya' can't just shoot your mouth off and expect to keep getting away with it.  At some point _personal responsibility_ has to come into view and that kind of trashy, inflammatory hyperbole that he peddles needs to be on satellite radio or on at 3:am along with that idiot Jerry Springer.

So, Weiner got exactly what he has comin to him in my view.

----------


## teeceetx

> How is he Jewish? He was born to Jewish parents? He professes to be a Christian.


He's a Jew of Russian Jewish parents, and has never said differently.  He does support the Christian Church as well as Jews, but has never professed to be Christian.

----------


## Roadmaster

> He's a Jew of Russian Jewish parents, and has never said differently.  He does support the Christian Church as well as Jews, but has never professed to be Christian.


You are not born a religion. He is either Jewish by religion or he is a Jew or Christian by faith in Christ.

----------


## teeceetx

> Something about this smells of Morton Downey Junior...  But, on the other hand, if you're going to go on the radio and make things up and spew hatred like that guy does, then at some point you're going to have to stand responsible for your actions.  I'm just surprised it took this long and that the walked away.
> 
> His name is Weiner, and he was called by his legal name, so there's no hate crime, like he wants the guy charged with.  I don't even know if they know who did it.  But, he should be careful of his own behavior in the future.
> 
> Ever notice that you can never find out where Mark Levin and Hannity and Lumbaugh broadcast from?


1- Savage will sue, that's why he's not commenting on it.  He's been a bit testy recently, and I guarantee he will sue this guy.

2 - That's because they broadcast from their homes.  Levin in VA., Hannity in NY., Limbaugh in Fla.  DUH!!

----------


## Katzndogz

He can sue the restaurant too.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Bloodied and beaten?
> 
> He had an altercation with an idiot at restaurant, that had him knocked down apparently, and a person who intervened got punched by the other party. Cops were called, and both Savage and the other guy had done the citizen arrest thing against each other. Savage had called his famous lawyer during the incident.
> 
> I think the bloodied part, is the guys blood who got punched when he intervened...not Savage getting beaten and bloodied.
> 
> He also didn't go into it one bit the next day on his radio show. He specifically said he wasn't going to talk about the restaurant incident.
> 
> His dog might have been kicked by the prog fascist during the assault on Savage.
> ...


He was knocked down...he is 74.  he is allowed his own opinions and is legally protected in this country allegedly.  The guy who did this needs to be charged, jailed, stand trial and/or pay fines and/or serve time.

If someone knocked down Pelosi, I would enjoy it too...but the perp needs to be charged...etc. etc. etc.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Bloodied and beaten?
> 
> He had an altercation with an idiot at restaurant, that had him knocked down apparently, and a person who intervened got punched by the other party. Cops were called, and both Savage and the other guy had done the citizen arrest thing against each other. Savage had called his famous lawyer during the incident.
> 
> I think the bloodied part, is the guys blood who got punched when he intervened...not Savage getting beaten and bloodied.
> 
> He also didn't go into it one bit the next day on his radio show. He specifically said he wasn't going to talk about the restaurant incident.
> 
> His dog might have been kicked by the prog fascist during the assault on Savage.
> ...


It looks like you might be implying that Savage set this up himself to gain attention.

I won't deny the possibility, others have done it.

----------

JustPassinThru (03-17-2017)

----------


## Sled Dog

> 1- Savage will sue, that's why he's not commenting on it.  He's been a bit testy recently, and I guarantee he will sue this guy.
> 
> 2 - That's because they broadcast from their homes.  Levin in VA., Hannity in NY., Limbaugh in Fla.  DUH!!


That's not right.

Levin broadcasts from a secret bunker in a non-descript city...

----------

midgardian/OHL (03-17-2017)

----------


## Sled Dog

> After WWII, there were a lot of older than 74 war criminals, and it didn't go so good for them either.  _The point is_, Michael Weiner - makes his living - sewing the sees of sedition and discontent and insulting people, _and he laughs about it_ and thinks he's funny, and he's not.  To look at 'em he doesn't appear to be a decrepit 74 year old: what if he'd stood there an insulted the guy's wife?  Ya' can't just shoot your mouth off and expect to keep getting away with it.  At some point _personal responsibility_ has to come into view and that kind of trashy, inflammatory hyperbole that he peddles needs to be on satellite radio or on at 3:am along with that idiot Jerry Springer.
> 
> So, Weiner got exactly what he has comin to him in my view.


Oh.  Now the National Socialists are calling Freedom of Speech "sedition".

But he DID NOT insult the thug's wife, nor his boyfriend nor his pet goat.   

What you're advocating is the rule of the mob (aka "Political Correctness") and the silencing of unapproved (by you and your Masters) opinions that make you feel uncomfortable.

North Korea is where you should be.

You don't belong in my America.

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

> Did I say that?
> 
> Please quote where I said it's okay to assault him.
> 
> You know what it means, to assert that a victim is partly to blame?  If I go into da hood, with a Michigan bankroll I flash around...I'm gonna get hit on the head and relieved of my money.
> 
> That is the mugger's fault.,..but it's also my fault, for aggrievated jackassery.
> 
> Savage Weiner has been guilty of aggrievated jackassery his entire adult life.


  Originally Posted by *JustPassinThru*  
                 Agreed.  But there's more than enough blame to cover them both.

UNLIKE commentators who discuss things rationally, thoughtfully...Savage Weiner has made a career of throwing gasoline bombs.  *Mocking* the medical community with his quack remedies; see-sawing on issues and endorsing irresponsible pols like Moonbeam.  *Basically carrying on like an asshole*.  WHILE STILL putting it to his perceived enemies...*mocking them*...

Did you know that the Rockstar Energy Drink company is his?  "Party like  a rock star!"  Sure...there's a conservative businessman offering a  responsible product and image.

Eventually he was going to get his face fixed; too bad no one had the courage until he was old and feeble.

He's a Jew, which doesn't matter to reasonable people.  That he aggressively HIDES it...DOES matter.  

Jews aren't the source of the world's problems.  But SELF-LOATHING SECULAR JEWS are behind a lot of destructive Leftist actions."

_Your words between the quotes._

----------


## JustPassinThru

I said eventually it would happen.

I did not say it was legal, right, proper.

There is such a thing as contributing to your own problems, okay?  If you leave your car keys in the ignition, eventually someone will steal your car.

That doesn't excuse car theft.  It doesn't mean the thief should walk.

It DOES mean that *your choices led to your problems.*

I don't know why this concept is so hard to understand.  This guy is loud, vulgar, and a phoney and has backed a lot of real losers, Moonbeam at the top of the list.  He rambles on insanely at times...his reports on Gerald Ford's funeral, he was the only thing on the radio that night and I was driving somewhere...they were suggestive of someone having a stroke or a diabetic incident.

I don't care if he's loud in defense of things that should be defended; but to make it about HIM, and try and ape the guy on the movie Network...when he's not babbling about meatballs or how great cars were when they had tailfins (absolutely not true)...tells me he's ready for the loony bin.

----------


## jet57

> 1- Savage will sue, that's why he's not commenting on it.  He's been a bit testy recently, and I guarantee he will sue this guy.
> 
> 2 - That's because they broadcast from their homes.  Levin in VA., Hannity in NY., Limbaugh in Fla.  DUH!!


I know that Weiner broadcasts out of his house, not sure about Levin, and I don't think that Hannity does either.

As for Weiner suing anybody over getting pushed; I doubt he'll get a dime.  There's no reports on what went down prior to the incident and Weiner made his own bed.  I think Weiner's testy because he's probably on his way out.  The business cannot stand him and he's an embarrassment: he's Glenn Beck 2.0 and gets noooo respect from anybody, so I'll be glad to see him go: he's a brown stain on the radio.

----------


## jet57

> Oh.  Now the National Socialists are calling Freedom of Speech "sedition".
> 
> But he DID NOT insult the thug's wife, nor his boyfriend nor his pet goat.   
> 
> What you're advocating is the rule of the mob (aka "Political Correctness") and the silencing of unapproved (by you and your Masters) opinions that make you feel uncomfortable.
> 
> North Korea is where you should be.
> 
> You don't belong in my America.


Oh please; stop the dramatics.  Weiner is a social cancer: free speech _my - aaass_.  The guy's a thug and he makes it up as he goes along.

----------


## midgardian/OHL

> Oh please; stop the dramatics.  Weiner is a social cancer: free speech _my - aaass_.  The guy's a thug and he makes it up as he goes along.


I thought you liberals say that "thug" is a code word for "black". Whatever you think of Savage, he ain't black.

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

> I said eventually it would happen.
> 
> I did not say it was legal, right, proper.
> 
> There is such a thing as contributing to your own problems, okay?  If you leave your car keys in the ignition, eventually someone will steal your car.
> 
> That doesn't excuse car theft.  It doesn't mean the thief should walk.
> 
> It DOES mean that *your choices led to your problems.*
> ...


No point in wasting time arguing about what you said in your post.

I didn't say that you said it was legal, right, and proper either, see where there this going and how it makes no sense to continue.

You don't like the guy, fine, nuff said.

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

> Oh please; stop the dramatics.  Weiner is a social cancer: free speech _my - aaass_.  The guy's a thug and *he makes it up as he goes along*.


Hilarious, he's no worse than the fake news you believe.

----------


## jet57

> Hilarious, he's no worse than the fake news you believe.


And uh, what fake news would that be.

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

> And uh, what fake news would that be.


You know, the fake news that Trump likes to get peed on, one of your fantasies, I'm sure.

----------


## midgardian/OHL

> And uh, what fake news would that be.


CNN, MSNBC, _New York Times_, _Washington Post_.

----------


## Canadianeye

> He was knocked down...he is 74.  he is allowed his own opinions and is legally protected in this country allegedly.  The guy who did this needs to be charged, jailed, stand trial and/or pay fines and/or serve time.
> 
> If someone knocked down Pelosi, I would enjoy it too...but the perp needs to be charged...etc. etc. etc.


I don't know what happened. The cop(s) let them both go, and there was apparently witnesses, but the physical assault took place outside I believe, after verbal incidents inside the establishment.

If someone attacked Dr Savage, then of course that person should be charged. If Dr Savage attacked someone, then of course he should be charged.

----------

Knightkore (03-17-2017)

----------


## sooda

> I thought you liberals say that "thug" is a code word for "black". Whatever you think of Savage, he ain't black.


.. 

Thug doesn't mean black.. It means gangster. From the word thugee.

----------


## patrickt

> .. 
> 
> Thug doesn't mean black.. It means gangster. From the word thugee.


Actually, it means, according to my dictionary, "a violent person, especially a criminal". But, not only a gangster. Union thugs may or may not be criminals or gangsters but they're still thugs. A synonym for thug is bully. The IRS agents like Lois Lerner could be considered thugs since they were certainly bullies working for the liberals.

And, liberals have tried to pretend that "thug" only means black criminals. That's just because so many violent criminals are black. The thugs rioting in Berkeley were almost all white and the thugs rioting in Ferguson were almost all black and the thugs in the government supporting the rioting were mostly claiming to be black. But, thugs are thugs. Race is a liberal convenience.

----------

Jim Scott (03-17-2017),Knightkore (03-17-2017),midgardian/OHL (03-17-2017)

----------


## patrickt

> I don't care what the guy says, he's 74 years old...he was having dinner with his dog...forcryingoutloud and some guy starts harassing him by calling him by his actual last name...wiener.
> 
> The guy follows him out the door and shoves him to the ground...the dog gets 'shoved' in the process.  Another diner tries to intervene and the guy hits him in the face.
> 
> So far no charges are filed...how can that be?
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...-attacked.html


California? Marin County, California? I don't think California can withdraw from the union fast enough to su it me.

And, the article talks about Michael Savage or Michael Weiner, President Trump, Daniel Horowitz the lawyer, and Freddy the Poodle. But, the Heckler, the attacker, he's never mentioned. The police have his name but the one responsible for the mess is never named. I wonder why?

Just another "peaceful protester" I suppose.

Who can think of a reason that the police would conceal his name while Teddy the Poodle can be exposed to public ridicule?

----------


## sooda

*Thuggee - Wikipedia*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thuggee 



_Thuggee_ or tuggee were the acts of Thugs, an organised gang of professional robbers and murderers. Thugs travelled in groups across the Indian sub-continent

----------


## patrickt

> *Thuggee - Wikipedia*
> 
> Thuggee - Wikipedia 
> 
> 
> 
> _Thuggee_ or tuggee were the acts of Thugs, an organised gang of professional robbers and murderers. Thugs travelled in groups across the Indian sub-continent


I'm familiar with the history of the word, Sooda, but we're living in America now, 2017. Times change. Remember when gay meant a cheerful person or happening. Those days are no long with us. I was visiting with a 98-year old woman in Oatman, Arizona, and she was reminiscing about dances back when Oatman was a booming gold town. "We had 16,000 miners and 26 women." She laughed and say, "My we had some gay times back then." No, times change and so does language.

Richard Trumka is a thug. Barack Obama is a thug. A lot of federal employees are thugs. But, they may or may not be criminals.

----------

Jim Scott (03-17-2017),Knightkore (03-17-2017)

----------


## jet57

> .. 
> 
> Thug doesn't mean black.. It means gangster. From the word thugee.


No; this is what "thug" means-




> *thug*
> 
> THəɡ/
> _noun_
> 
> 
> *1*.
> a violent person, especially a criminal.
> synonyms:
> ruffian, hooligan, vandal, hoodlum, gangster, villain, criminal




Michael Weiner  is a thug.

----------


## Knightkore

> No; this is what "thug" means-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Weiner  is a thug.


Savage is a thug?

----------


## sooda

> I'm familiar with the history of the word, Sooda, but we're living in America now, 2017. Times change. Remember when gay meant a cheerful person or happening. Those days are no long with us. I was visiting with a 98-year old woman in Oatman, Arizona, and she was reminiscing about dances back when Oatman was a booming gold town. "We had 16,000 miners and 26 women." She laughed and say, "My we had some gay times back then." No, times change and so does language.
> 
> Richard Trumka is a thug. Barack Obama is a thug. A lot of federal employees are thugs. But, they may or may not be criminals.


I have heard the word thug used for decades without any relation to skin color. A criminal is a criminal.

----------


## jet57

> Savage is a thug?


Yep.

----------


## Knightkore

> Yep.


How so?

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## jet57

> How so?


Just listen to his tripe.  He calls out Democrats as communists and Marxists.  He said Obama was a racist thug and he just incites hatred every time he goes on the air.  The man got what he had comin to him.

----------


## Knightkore

> Just listen to his tripe.  He calls out Democrats as communists and Marxists.  He said Obama was a racist thug and he just incites hatred every time he goes on the air.  The man got what he had comin to him.


You freaking just posted the definition of a thug.  And then you post this.  You're contradicting yourself.

Besides all that he says IS true of The Hussein and Dems and regressive liberals.....fact.....period.....end of discussion.....good wins, evil wins.....checkmate.....go to jail and do not collect 200 dollars thank you.....

----------


## Knightkore

> Just listen to his tripe.  He calls out Democrats as communists and Marxists.  He said Obama was a racist thug and he just incites hatred every time he goes on the air.  The man got what he had comin to him.


One more thing.....when someone beats the crap out of you we will remember your sentiment.....

Karma is a bitch.....

----------


## jet57

> You freaking just posted the definition of a thug.  And then you post this.  You're contradicting yourself.
> 
> Besides all that he says IS true of The Hussein and Dems and regressive liberals.....fact.....period.....end of discussion.....good wins, evil wins.....checkmate.....go to jail and do not collect 200 dollars thank you.....


(chuckle)

What he says - is _tripe_.  You can listen to "Doctor Savage" all you want, but the guy's a thug.  And you have no idea what you're talking about.

----------


## jet57

> One more thing.....when someone beats the crap out of you we will remember your sentiment.....
> 
> Karma is a bitch.....


I don't have that problem; I don't go around saying stupid, inflammatory and insulting things to people _for money_ OR for free.

----------


## Knightkore

> (chuckle)
> 
> What he says - is _tripe_.  You can listen to "Doctor Savage" all you want, but the guy's a thug.  And you have no idea what you're talking about.


You just posted that a thug is a violent criminal.....PROVE that Savage is a violent criminal or concede surrender.

I'll get my popcorn and coke awaiting your highly intellectual and HONEST answer.....

----------


## Knightkore

> I don't have that problem; I don't go around saying stupid, inflammatory and insulting things to people _for money_ OR for free.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

Your pants on fire yet?

----------


## jet57

> You just posted that a thug is a violent criminal.....PROVE that Savage is a violent criminal or concede surrender.
> 
> I'll get my popcorn and coke awaiting your highly intellectual and HONEST answer.....


You're lying.




> Synonymous:  ruffian, hooligan, vandal, hoodlum, gangster, villain, criminal


I don't know if Weiner has been arrested yet, but I'm sure that will come soon enough.

----------


## Knightkore

> You're lying.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if Weiner has been arrested yet, but I'm sure that will come soon enough.


No; this is what "thug" means-

*thug*

THəɡ/
_noun_



*1*.
a violent person, especially a criminal.
synonyms:
ruffian, hooligan, vandal, hoodlum, gangster, villain, criminal




 





Michael Weiner  is a thug.
{Your post #67}

You have yet to PROVE your assertion.  Go ahead.  Try again.  And I didn't lie.  I just proved it with YOUR own post/words.

Care to try again or surrender?

----------


## ruthless terrier

> _the point is_, Michael Weiner - makes his living - sewing the sees of sedition and discontent and insulting people.


he's sewing now? that's funny. does your mom know you are on her computer .. mr. keyboard commando? now run along and suck on your popsicle  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Knightkore (03-17-2017)

----------


## jackbone

Right

----------


## jackbone

Smh

----------


## jackbone

You are an idiot. So people can get beat up if you do not agree with them? By the looks of you, your life is in shambles.




> I don't defend beating an old man.
> 
> That said, Savage Weiner has been pissing people off for fifty years.  He was into crackpot alternative medicines, forty years ago...he was fixated on coffee enemas.  Aside from making a mess, I doubt they have ever been shown to have clinical beneficial effect.
> 
> Then he discovered spouting conservative soundbytes on the radio was a way to make money.  Trouble is, for him, he believed none of it.  Back about 2002, he was babbling about how government should seize oil companies because gasoline cost "too much."  That is conservative?  No, that's someone who wants to be at the head of the Next Big Thing.
> 
> Payback is a bitch.  Yes, I can recognize that beating up a famous stranger, age 74, is criminal...while taking some dark satisfaction that the loud POS got his.

----------

Knightkore (03-17-2017)

----------


## Calypso Jones

you new guys...I gotta tell you...don't come on a new board insulting the long timers until you get the feel of the landscape.

----------

Jim Scott (03-17-2017),Knightkore (03-17-2017)

----------


## tiny1

> (chuckle)
> 
> What he says - is _tripe_.  You can listen to "Doctor Savage" all you want, but the guy's a thug.  And you have no idea what you're talking about.


There is no way he can be a Thug.  No possible way.
I know, because I am a Thug, and he is never at any of the meetings. :Knob:

----------

Knightkore (03-17-2017)

----------


## Trinnity

Screw that, CJ. 



Threadban Notice
*J**ackbone is thread banned.*

----------

Jim Scott (03-17-2017),Sled Dog (03-17-2017)

----------


## jet57

> No; this is what "thug" means-
> 
> *thug*
> 
> THəɡ/
> _noun_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I reposted that list as well.  Weiner is all BUT the criminal.  What he says however is criminal.

----------


## Knightkore

> I reposted that list as well.  Weiner is all BUT the criminal.  What he says however is criminal.


Really?  Again PROVE that it is criminal.

We're all waiting.

{You're trying to wriggle out your conundrum.....and doing a piss poor job of it.....}

----------


## midgardian/OHL

> Just listen to his tripe.  He calls out Democrats as communists and Marxists.  He said Obama was a racist thug and he just incites hatred every time he goes on the air.  The man got what he had comin to him.


Can you disprove any of those allegations?  Democrats are communists. The only ones who don't know this have been living under a rock for the last 50 years or are Democrats, whom aren't going to jump up and down and admit to their party being run by the Reds.

----------


## jet57

> Really?  Again PROVE that it is criminal.
> 
> We're all waiting.
> 
> {You're trying to wriggle out your conundrum.....and doing a piss poor job of it.....}


Nope: Michael Weiner is a thug who spews sedition and hate.  It is anti American and therefore criminal.

----------


## midgardian/OHL

> .. 
> 
> Thug doesn't mean black.. It means gangster. From the word thugee.


Many blacks do the same things that the Thugee did. However, I never said that thug means black, I said that liberals think it does.

----------


## jet57

> Really?  Again PROVE that it is criminal.
> 
> We're all waiting.
> 
> {You're trying to wriggle out your conundrum.....and doing a piss poor job of it.....}


Michael Weiner doesn't advocate sedition?

Michael Savage: Armed Militia Members Should Rally Outside Schumerâ€™s House | Right Wing Watch

THAT is criminal.

----------


## Knightkore

> Michael Weiner doesn't advocate sedition?
> 
> Michael Savage: Armed Militia Members Should Rally Outside Schumerâ€™s House | Right Wing Watch
> 
> THAT is criminal.


Well The Hussein already did that.....

----------


## jet57

> Well The Hussein already did that.....


Listen to _you_- The - Hussein!?!  And from that I'm supposed to consider that you know what you're talking about and take you seriously when you say that _I'm wrong_?

Ho - ho -ho 

I give you Michael Weiner flippin out, like you required, and all you can say is - 


> Well The Hussein already did that.....




Dude; Weiner is a thug and that's all there is to it.  He's no good for this country: can you just imagine some jerk like that at a time of national need in say - _the depression era_?  Or WWII!?  You KNOW how it went for Eugene Mccarthy; he was an alcoholic who eventually died of shame!

One of the reasons that this country is at each others throats as it IS, is directly traceable to idiots like Michael Weiner; "Savage" _he ain't no Irishman_.

Weiner's not gonna sue anybody.  He'll just draw even more heat.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Oh please; stop the dramatics.  Weiner is a social cancer: free speech _my - aaass_.  The guy's a thug and he makes it up as he goes along.


Yes, we know from which orifice you speak.

Read the First Amendment some day.

You do know how to read, don't you?

----------


## Sled Dog

> .. 
> 
> Thug doesn't mean black.. It means gangster. From the word thugee.



Must be a bitch, posting from Mecca and missing all that good anti-American Black Lies Matter bullshit, and worse, not being able to hobnob with your fellow Rodents to keep up with the latest revisions to the PC Dictionary.

----------

Jim Scott (03-17-2017)

----------


## Sled Dog

> Just listen to his tripe.  He calls out Democrats as communists and Marxists.  He said Obama was a racist thug and he just incites hatred every time he goes on the air.  The man got what he had comin to him.


But Rodents ARE commies and Marxists and National Socialists and fascists and fucking ignorant treasonous rump-ranging cry-bully children.

The FTK IS a racist and a thug, which means the FTK is a racist thug.

English is your fourth language, or fifth?

----------

Jim Scott (03-17-2017)

----------


## jet57

> Yes, we know from which orifice you speak.
> 
> Read the First Amendment some day.
> 
> You do know how to read, don't you?


(chuckle)

The name "Tokyo Rose" doesn't mean anything to you eh?  It's not a matter of free speech _by any stretch of the imagination_, it's the free market and idiot program directors and station owners and - _the profoundly uninformed and unintelligent audience of the few like him_ who use him as a spring board for their faction.  It's no better than - imagine this: _a network of radio stations_  -openly - advocating for a communist US government and having  communist and openly socialist radicals calling for demonstrations and setting up gatherings" hosted by said local and national radio talent!  I mean, how would YOU feel and what would YOU say, if that were indeed going on?  And American companies were sponsoring those radio shows!  Would you think that it was just free speech and okay for American families to raise their kids like that?

What if North Korea - _set up broadcast facilities_ the way Toyota set up car dealerships?  How would that work for you?

Please! Don't try and hide Weiner and that crap behind Fee Speech; that's an insult to our constitution.

----------


## jet57

> But Rodents ARE commies and Marxists and National Socialists and fascists and fucking ignorant treasonous romper-ranging cry-bully children.
> 
> The FTK IS a racist and a thug, which means the FTK is a racist thug.
> 
> English is your fourth language, or fifth?


Yeah; "rodents", "FTK" - _WTF_ are you talking about?

You call that intelligent issue oriented dialogue?

----------


## Sled Dog

> Michael Weiner doesn't advocate sedition?
> 
> Michael Savage: Armed Militia Members Should Rally Outside Schumerâ€™s House | Right Wing Watch
> 
> THAT is criminal.


Really?

You really NEVER HAVE read the First Amendment.

Or the Second, obviously.

----------


## patrickt

> I have heard the word thug used for decades without any relation to skin color. A criminal is a criminal.


A criminal is a criminal and a thug is a thug. The fact that racist liberals want to pretend thug is a "code word" for black is irrelevant.

----------

Knightkore (03-17-2017)

----------


## Sled Dog

> Yeah; "rodents", "FTK" - _WTF_ are you talking about?
> 
> You call that intelligent issue oriented dialogue?


Yes.

Intelligent people understand it.

Explain why you do not.

----------


## patrickt

> Just listen to his tripe.  He calls out Democrats as communists and Marxists.  He said Obama was a racist thug and he just incites hatred every time he goes on the air.  The man got what he had comin to him.


Jet, are you denying Barack Obama and his minions are Marxists? Are you seriously suggesting Barack Obama isn't a racists? I don't think Barack Obama has enough of a spine to be a thug but he is a bully.

But, I see you take the standard liberal position on free speech.

----------


## Sled Dog

> (chuckle)
> 
> The name "Tokyo Rose" doesn't mean anything to you eh?


Yes.

As I recall, those persons were spewing enemy propaganda from the enemy's country to discourage American troops in a time of WAR.

Mike Savage is nothing like that.

That's what you got, fake news?

----------


## Sled Dog

> A criminal is a criminal and a thug is a thug. The fact that racist liberals want to pretend thug is a "code word" for black is irrelevant.


No, its quite relevant.

The LOSERS want to control the language so they can control the debate.

----------


## jet57

> Jet, are you denying Barack Obama and his minions are Marxists? Are you seriously suggesting Barack Obama isn't a racists? I don't think Barack Obama has enough of a spine to be a thug but he is a bully.
> 
> But, I see you take the standard liberal position on free speech.


Uh, I'm saying that anybody who calls any sitting polticians; particularly a president of our country _a Marxist_ or an active socialist has no idea about either and should be watched carefully.

So, yes, I'm denying that Obama is a Marxist.  That's just stupid I'm afraid to tell 'ya.  Nor is he a racist.  THAT is just more frivolous immaturity and I hope that you are not believing nor advocating such intellectual atrocities.


And - _what the hell is the standard liberal position on free speech?_

----------


## jet57

> Yes.
> *As I recall, those persons were spewing enemy propaganda from the enemy's country to discourage American troops in a time of WAR.*


Yeah, so, you don't think that this country has internal enemies that will go out their way to divide us?

----------


## Jim Scott

> I don't defend beating an old man.
> 
> That said, Savage Weiner has been pissing people off for fifty years.  He was into crackpot alternative medicines, forty years ago...he was fixated on coffee enemas.  Aside from making a mess, I doubt they have ever been shown to have clinical beneficial effect.
> 
> Then he discovered spouting conservative soundbytes on the radio was a way to make money.  Trouble is, for him, he believed none of it.  Back about 2002, he was babbling about how government should seize oil companies because gasoline cost "too much."  That is conservative?  No, that's someone who wants to be at the head of the Next Big Thing.
> 
> Payback is a bitch.  Yes, I can recognize that beating up a famous stranger, age 74, is criminal...while taking some dark satisfaction that the loud POS got his.


I listened to Michael Savage a few times, years ago, and decided he was a phony and seemed to be spoofing conservative views.  I never paid him any attention after that.  I was surprised that he lasted as long as he did with his act.

I would add that some jerk beating up Savage was a criminal act that needs to be punished.

*Jim*

----------

JustPassinThru (03-17-2017),Sled Dog (03-17-2017)

----------


## jet57

> Really?
> 
> You really NEVER HAVE read the First Amendment.
> 
> Or the Second, obviously.


Dude; I'm the seventh generation descendant of a man who was a continental line officer AND militia captain during our Revolution.  So my copy of the US Constitution is with two feet of where I'm sitting right now.  I keep it handy for just such occasions.  If right-wingers like yourself took the time to really research and learn what that war was really about, you'd flee the country.

----------


## jet57

> Yes.
> 
> Intelligent people understand it.
> 
> Explain why you do not.



Nooooo, intelligent people don't speak your gibberish; what are you trying got say?

----------


## Sled Dog

> Dude; I'm the seventh generation descendant of a man who was a continental line officer AND militia captain during our Revolution.  So my copy of the US Constitution is with two feet of where I'm sitting right now.  I keep it handy for just such occasions.  If right-wingers like yourself took the time to really research and learn what that war was really about, you'd flee the country.


Oh.

So why don't you understand it, now that you've informed us of your magically imaginarily irrelevant lineage?

----------

JustPassinThru (03-17-2017)

----------


## jet57

> Oh.
> 
> So why don't you understand it, now that you've informed us of your magically imaginarily irrelevant lineage?


Oh I understand that you don't know what you're talking about _perfectly well._ Now why don't you thrall me with your enlightened view of the first and second amendments...

Don't forget to cite your sources.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Uh, I'm saying that anybody who calls any sitting polticians; particularly a president of our country _a Marxist_ or an active socialist has no idea about either and should be watched carefully.


yeah, sure.

Bernie CLAIMS to be a socialist.

The FTK IS a Marxist.





> So, yes, I'm denying that Obama is a Marxist.


There's this thing we all know about Rodents.

They're born without clues and never get any later in life.




> And - _what the hell is the standard liberal position on free speech?_


The standard Rodent position on speech is that if they can't collect a tax from it then it must die.   Rodents permit ONLY speech THEY authorize.

----------

BORDLANGCULT (03-17-2017)

----------


## Sled Dog

> Yeah, so, you don't think that this country has internal enemies that will go out their way to divide us?


The nation has Rodents.

Don't you read my posts?

You should.

You must, if you want to achieve True Enlightenment.

----------


## jet57

> yeah, sure.
> 
> Bernie CLAIMS to be a socialist.
> 
> The FTK IS a Marxist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just blather dude.  It must be your idea of fun.

----------


## Sled Dog

> You just blather dude.  It must be your idea of fun.


You run away and hide.

It must be your idea of running away and hiding.

----------

Jim Scott (03-17-2017)

----------


## midgardian/OHL

> You run away and hide.
> 
> It must be your idea of running away and hiding.


Rodents are good at that when faced with the light.

----------


## jet57

> You run away and hide.
> 
> It must be your idea of running away and hiding.


(chuckle)

You're not sayin shit dude.  Now, do you have a credible argument, or are you gonna just troll because you have nothing.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> (chuckle)
> 
> You're not sayin shit dude.  Now, do you have a credible argument, or are you gonna just troll because you have nothing.


wow, just wow.

----------

Rutabaga (03-20-2017)

----------


## jet57

> wow, just wow.


Why "wow"? the man's not offering up anything intelligible.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Why "wow"? the man's not offering up anything intelligible.


Oh, he will @jet57, he will.

----------


## Knightkore

> Dude; I'm the seventh generation descendant of a man who was a continental line officer AND militia captain during our Revolution.  So my copy of the US Constitution is with two feet of where I'm sitting right now.  I keep it handy for just such occasions.  If right-wingers like yourself took the time to really research and learn what that war was really about, you'd flee the country.


So you are a Benedict Arnold.  Thank you for outing yourself.  You already lost with me once.  On something quite simple.  The fact you claim ANY understanding of the complicated and nuanced history of the Constitution as well as the freedom it enumerates.....is patently laughable in the extreme.....

----------

Rutabaga (03-20-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

> Yeah, so, you don't think that this country has internal enemies that will go out their way to divide us?


Well that is fucking obvious isn't it?  Do you have a mirror handy?

----------

Rutabaga (03-20-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

> Listen to _you_- The - Hussein!?!  And from that I'm supposed to consider that you know what you're talking about and take you seriously when you say that _I'm wrong_?
> 
> Ho - ho -ho 
> 
> I give you Michael Weiner flippin out, like you required, and all you can say is - 
> 
> Dude; Weiner is a thug and that's all there is to it.  He's no good for this country: can you just imagine some jerk like that at a time of national need in say - _the depression era_?  Or WWII!?  You KNOW how it went for Eugene Mccarthy; he was an alcoholic who eventually died of shame!
> 
> One of the reasons that this country is at each others throats as it IS, is directly traceable to idiots like Michael Weiner; "Savage" _he ain't no Irishman_.
> ...



The Hussein is his name.  Why are YOU racist?

Anyhow.....by YOUR definition:

Obamaâs drone war is a shameful part of his legacy - The Washington Post

Nearly eight years later, Obamas decision to expand the drone war has  led to the deaths of hundreds of civilians, according to the Bureau of Investigative Journalism, a disturbing expansion of presidential power and harm to the countrys ability to fight terrorism. 

{Here's your violent criminal.  The Hussein.  When you want to play, I mean really play with the big boys.....you better bring your A-game.....because THIS is NOT a game.....THIS is for the very America we are taking back and with President Trump making great again.  Trumpers do NOT play.}

----------

Rutabaga (03-20-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

> Michael Weiner doesn't advocate sedition?
> 
> Michael Savage: Armed Militia Members Should Rally Outside Schumerâs House | Right Wing Watch
> 
> THAT is criminal.


You proved nothing.  You gave an opinion based on an article.  YOU LOSE!

----------

Rutabaga (03-20-2017)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> .. 
> 
> Thug doesn't mean black.. It means gangster. From the word thugee.


which happens to be indian....like India indian.

----------

Knightkore (03-17-2017),Rutabaga (03-20-2017)

----------


## midgardian/OHL

> So you are a Benedict Arnold.  Thank you for outing yourself.  You already lost with me once.  One something quite simple.  The fact you claim ANY understanding of the complicated and nuanced history of the Constitution as well as the freedom it enumerates.....is patently laughable in the extreme.....


He thinks that he knows a lot about Christianity in Medieval Europe, and calls the Holy Roman Empire a religion.  He scoffed when I informed him that the Holy Roman Empire was not holy, not Roman, nor an empire.

----------

Knightkore (03-17-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

> He thinks that he knows a lot about Christianity in Medieval Europe, and calls the Holy Roman Empire a religion.  He scoffed when I informed him that the Holy Roman Empire was not holy, not Roman, nor an empire.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

> He thinks that he knows a lot about Christianity in Medieval Europe, and calls the Holy Roman Empire a religion.  He scoffed when I informed him that the Holy Roman Empire was not holy, not Roman, nor an empire.


That's because Mommy cut off the electricity to his basement so he lost access to the interwebs, lost his magic google wand.

----------

Knightkore (03-17-2017)

----------


## Sled Dog

> (chuckle)
> 
> You're not sayin shit dude.  Now, do you have a credible argument, or are you gonna just troll because you have nothing.


I've already pointed you to the Constitution.

Even told you the relevant sections.

Get your two feet out and grab that Constitution you claim to have.  I ain't gonna read it for you.

----------

Knightkore (03-17-2017)

----------


## Sled Dog

> Oh, he will @jet57, he will.


I'm waiting for some sort of intelligible input.  All I'm seeing are complaints about my style.  Since my style is impeckable, I'm waiting for the pigeon to quit horsing around and say something worth talking to.

----------

Knightkore (03-17-2017),nonsqtr (03-19-2017),Rickity Plumber (03-18-2017)

----------


## Sled Dog

> which happens to be indian....like India indian.


Just say "dot not feather".

----------


## jet57

> I've already pointed you to the Constitution.
> 
> Even told you the relevant sections.
> 
> Get your two feet out and grab that Constitution you claim to have.  I ain't gonna read it for you.


You're still not sayin anything.  You make mention, but you don't follow through or show me where I'm wrong.

"I know you are but what am I" is not considered argumentation and debate; it's considered trolling.

----------


## jet57

> Oh, he will @jet57, he will.


Well he's just made more posts with my name on'em, but he's still not sayin anything.

When's he actually gonna _say something?_

----------


## Canadianeye

> I'm waiting for some sort of intelligible input.  All I'm seeing are complaints about my style.  Since my style is impeckable, I'm waiting for the pigeon to quit horsing around and say something worth talking to.


There isn't one. I am not even sure what the debate is anymore...and maybe that is the intent.

How can anyone argue about Dems and communists and Marxists? It is all victimhood, which is _entirely_ what the Democrats/Modern Liberals/Progressive Left are all about, and have been all about for a long time.

Obozo wrote a freaking book, named in honor of his BLT groomer...and it's like people around here were the first to ever draw parallels of how black liberation theology is rooted in Marxist victimology. Hell, everything out of the stupid 60s from the left was rooted in Marxism. The Black Panthers WROTE about it, citing the class struggles etc.

Audacity of Hope...was the name of the speech Jeremiah Wright gave, which Obozo used as his book title...and Wright is of the black liberation theology, in the highest order.

So what are we supposed to be arguing about? Communists and socialists are Democrats...yeah, no shit. Everyone knows that. They fall on that path. Victimhood. Victimology. Victim Status. Take your pick of words. They go that route with the Democrats, because it is the shared path, because they are one in the same.

I am having another drink. Happy St. Pattys Day.

----------

Knightkore (03-17-2017),Rutabaga (03-20-2017)

----------


## Canadianeye

> Well he's just made more posts with my name on'em, but he's still not sayin anything.
> 
> When's he actually gonna _say something?_


What are you arguing about?

----------

Knightkore (03-17-2017)

----------


## jet57

> What are you arguing about?


Well, what'shisface seems to think that Michael Weiner has _free speech_, and I say that Michael Weiner takes _advantage of free speech_ and prosthelytizes sedition and hate speech.  To me the man's no different that American Nazis out there runnin around out there with "free speech"; ya'know, which is okay, but don't talk down to people and hen expect to walk the streets free from seeds you sew.  Weiner got his ass whipped and that's good enough for'em.

"Personal responsibility" and ecverything - _don't cha know_.

----------


## jet57

> There isn't one. I am not even sure what the debate is anymore...and maybe that is the intent.
> 
> How can anyone argue about Dems and communists and Marxists? It is all victimhood, which is _entirely_ what the Democrats/Modern Liberals/Progressive Left are all about, and have been all about for a long time.
> 
> Obozo wrote a freaking book, named in honor of his BLT groomer...and it's like people around here were the first to ever draw parallels of how black liberation theology is rooted in Marxist victimology. Hell, everything out of the stupid 60s from the left was rooted in Marxism. The Black Panthers WROTE about it, citing the class struggles etc.
> 
> Audacity of Hope...was the name of the speech Jeremiah Wright gave, which Obozo used as his book title...and Wright is of the black liberation theology, in the highest order.
> 
> So what are we supposed to be arguing about? Communists and socialists are Democrats...yeah, no shit. Everyone knows that. They fall on that path. Victimhood. Victimology. Victim Status. Take your pick of words. They go that route with the Democrats, because it is the shared path, because they are one in the same.
> ...


I disagree -  _sláinte!_

----------


## Sled Dog

> You're still not sayin anything.


G
I
G
O
Garbage in, garbage out.
You haven't said anything requiring a processed response.

You're posting crap and crying because nobody's wasting pearls on you.

You'd better get used to that.




> You make mention, but you don't follow through or show me where I'm wrong.


But I did.

You're claimed to have copy of the Constitution.   So I don't need to quote the 1A and the 2A...which you should have committed to memory anyhow.

YOU have stopped the discussion with your whining....because you can't comprehend how adults discuss topics.   You clearly lack the basic knowledge the Americans here take for granted and now you want to pretend your exposed ignorance your key to superiority.

You're not fooling anyone, and you know it.




> "I know you are but what am I" is not considered argumentation and debate;


I stopped debating you when I ordered you to review the 1A and the 2A and you started down the Tard Trak.

G
I
G
O

Get informed or get out.




> it's considered trolling.


Yes, you are.

----------

Knightkore (03-20-2017),Rutabaga (03-20-2017)

----------


## jet57

> G
> I
> G
> O
> Garbage in, garbage out.
> You haven't said anything requiring a processed response.
> 
> You're posting crap and crying because nobody's wasting pearls on you.
> 
> ...


Yet you can't seem to tell me where I'm wrong.

Isn't that interesting.

Prove to me that you know what you're talking about.  I know now that you're a Michael Weiner sycophant, but you know nothing of either amendment that I can see.

----------


## jet57

> So you are a Benedict Arnold.  Thank you for outing yourself.  You already lost with me once.  On something quite simple.  The fact you claim ANY understanding of the complicated and nuanced history of the Constitution as well as the freedom it enumerates.....is patently laughable in the extreme.....


Well then, perhaps you can tell me why - exactly.

But, I bet you can't.

----------


## jet57

> Well that is fucking obvious isn't it?  Do you have a mirror handy?


More crap.

I say that right-wing radio is sewing discontent and is anti American.

----------


## jet57

> You proved nothing.  You gave an opinion based on an article.  YOU LOSE!


(chuckle)

Thea article proved me right dude.  The man's an asshole and a trouble maker.  He got what he had coming to him.

I still smell Morton Downey Junior all over this.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> More crap.
> 
> I say that right-wing radio is sewing discontent and is anti American.


And informed Americans say, Leftist-controlled legacy media, with their Fake Nooze and their endless love affair with Marx, is sowing discontent and is not only anti-American but is trying to overthrow America.

And since I can spell and you can't...I WIN.   :Cool20:

----------

Knightkore (03-20-2017)

----------


## jet57

> And informed Americans say, Leftist-controlled legacy media, with their Fake Nooze and their endless love affair with Marx, is sowing discontent and is not only anti-American but is trying to overthrow America.
> 
> And since I can spell and you can't...I WIN.


Yeah, major media corporations are certainly hotbeds of liberalism; sure, whatever you say.

Seems Trump and his people, along with right-wing rag print are running all the fake news:  "ooh! Obama wire tapped me!  ooh - ooh, I'll sue - it'll be UGE! ooh-watch me - you'll see".

Sure, sure that all absolutely true isn't it.  And don't forget Conway's alternative facts.


Look up "sewing" _and apply it_.  My spelling is just fine.

----------


## JustPassinThru

I see you're in de Nile.

You haven't SEEN these network suits and skirts, just DROOLING over the Kenyan and his lies and his criminal malfeasance?

You haven't seen them advocate the hardest-Leftist agendas, sodomite marriage, abortion-on-demand, open borders?

HOW FUCKING STUPID ARE YOU?

----------

Rutabaga (03-20-2017),Sled Dog (03-18-2017)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Look up "sewing" _and apply it_.  My spelling is just fine.


Sewing, is mending cloth.

SOWING, is planting.

Only kids who took Sweathog English-Made-Easy, don't know words sometimes sound the same but different spellings connote different meanings.

We don't speak of KERNAL Sanders.  Nor do we eat COLONELS of corn.

----------

Knightkore (03-20-2017),Rutabaga (03-18-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> More crap.
> 
> I say that right-wing radio is sewing discontent and is anti American.


i say left wing radio is,,,hmmmm,,there isnt any,,,ok,,,if there was,,i'd listen to it as much as right wing radio...

but it doesnt really matter what either one of us says...

so,, i say that... :Thumbsup20:

----------

Knightkore (03-20-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Yeah, major media corporations are certainly hotbeds of liberalism; sure, whatever you say.
> 
> Seems Trump and his people, along with right-wing rag print are running all the fake news:  "ooh! Obama wire tapped me!  ooh - ooh, I'll sue - it'll be UGE! ooh-watch me - you'll see".
> 
> Sure, sure that all absolutely true isn't it.  And don't forget Conway's alternative facts.
> 
> 
> *Look up "sewing" and apply it.  My spelling is just fine.*


*
*
in the context you used the word,,its spelled "sowing" as in "you reap what you sow"
fyi..

----------

Knightkore (03-20-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Sewing, is mending cloth.
> 
> SOWING, is planting.
> 
> Only kids who took Sweathog English-Made-Easy, don't know words sometimes sound the same but different spellings connote different meanings.
> 
> We don't speak of KERNAL Sanders.  Nor do we eat COLONELS of corn.


progs dont do context,,nor history, science, math nor logic..

but they got butthurt down pat!

 :Headbang:

----------

JustPassinThru (03-18-2017),Knightkore (03-20-2017)

----------


## Sled Dog

> Yet you can't seem to tell me where I'm wrong.
> 
> Isn't that interesting.
> 
> Prove to me that you know what you're talking about.  I know now that you're a Michael Weiner sycophant, but you know nothing of either amendment that I can see.



But I did tell you where you are wrong.

Everyone else sees it.

----------

Knightkore (03-20-2017),Rickity Plumber (03-18-2017)

----------


## Sled Dog

> Yeah, major media corporations are certainly hotbeds of liberalism; sure, whatever you say..


And if you say they're not, you're denying reality.

----------

Knightkore (03-20-2017),Rutabaga (03-20-2017)

----------


## Sled Dog

> [/B]
> in the context you used the word,,its spelled "sowing" as in "you reap what you sow"
> fyi..



I suspect he believes the correct quote is "you rip what you sew".

----------

Knightkore (03-20-2017),Rutabaga (03-20-2017)

----------


## jet57

> But I did tell you where you are wrong.
> 
> Everyone else sees it.


You have nothing.

----------


## jet57

> Sewing, is mending cloth.
> 
> SOWING, is planting.
> 
> Only kids who took Sweathog English-Made-Easy, don't know words sometimes sound the same but different spellings connote different meanings.
> 
> We don't speak of KERNAL Sanders.  Nor do we eat COLONELS of corn.


"Sewing" is _making something_.

----------


## jet57

> i say left wing radio is,,,hmmmm,,there isnt any,,,ok,,,if there was,,i'd listen to it as much as right wing radio...
> 
> but it doesnt really matter what either one of us says...
> 
> so,, i say that...


That's because leftists don't particularly draw to radio.  I'm in the S.F Bay Area! and there's no left leaning radio except Pacifica which has been on the air since 1947.

----------


## jet57

> [/B]
> in the context you used the word,,its spelled "sowing" as in "you reap what you sow"
> fyi..


Nope: in the context I used it's sewing a blanket to pull the wool over everybody's eyes, just like Trump is doing.  In propaganda one always must accuse the opponent of doing exactly what YOU are doing.

----------


## QuaseMarco

I like Michael Savage. His show runs in the same time slot as Hannity. I listen to one or the other. Very different personalities. Both have good messages.

----------

Knightkore (03-20-2017)

----------


## Sled Dog

> "Sewing" is _making something_.


"Sewing" is the process of stitching to join bits of cloth or a bit of cloth to itself using thread or equivalent string.

YOU used the word "sew" inappropriately.

YOU need to learn to speak the English language like a native if you intend to pass yourself off on the Internet as an American.

----------

Knightkore (03-20-2017),Rutabaga (03-20-2017)

----------


## Sled Dog

> Nope: in the context I used it's sewing a blanket to pull the wool over everybody's eyes, just like Trump is doing.  In propaganda one always must accuse the opponent of doing exactly what YOU are doing.


No.

You're full of crap and used it incorrectly.

Then got corrected by many.

You graduated from a public school, didn't you, where they called "English" Language Arts and "Spanish" "Spanish".

----------

Knightkore (03-20-2017),Rutabaga (03-20-2017)

----------


## Dos Equis

> I don't care what the guy says, he's 74 years old...he was having dinner with his dog...forcryingoutloud and some guy starts harassing him by calling him by his actual last name...wiener.
> 
> The guy follows him out the door and shoves him to the ground...the dog gets 'shoved' in the process.  Another diner tries to intervene and the guy hits him in the face.
> 
> So far no charges are filed...how can that be?
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...-attacked.html


Why is he setting foot in San Fran?

I reckon he needs to move since you can only expect this type of behavior from brown shirt liberals.

----------

Knightkore (03-20-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

> (chuckle)
> 
> Thea article proved me right dude.  The man's an asshole and a trouble maker.  He got what he had coming to him.
> 
> I still smell Morton Downey Junior all over this.


Thea?  Who is Thea?

----------


## Knightkore

> More crap.
> 
> I say that right-wing radio is sewing discontent and is anti American.


Sewing?  Someone is making you a straight-jacket?  Oh thank God!

Quite appropriate when the simplest two words in the english language you got mixed up and misspelled.....ah.....the libtard is strong in this one.....

----------

Rutabaga (03-20-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Nope: in the context I used it's sewing a blanket to pull the wool over everybody's eyes, just like Trump is doing.  In propaganda one always must accuse the opponent of doing exactly what YOU are doing.


LOL!

sure buddy,,,you just cant admit you were wrong..theres a word for that..narcissism..

wanna debate something yet?

pick a subject...

----------

Knightkore (03-20-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> "Sewing" is _making something_.


so you sew a house?

stay in school... :Geez:

----------

Knightkore (03-20-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> I disagree -  _sláinte!_


profound rebuttal...

you are a master debater... :Jackoff:

----------

Knightkore (03-20-2017)

----------


## jet57

> LOL!
> 
> sure buddy,,,you just cant admit you were wrong..theres a word for that..narcissism..
> 
> wanna debate something yet?
> 
> pick a subject...


(chuckle)

Do you remember Jessie Jackson's Democratic convention "Quilt Speech"?

You're probably too young, and thus too too young to get the connection.

----------


## jet57

> profound rebuttal...
> 
> you are a master debater...


Start a thread: that's still an open challenge to you.

----------


## Knightkore

> (chuckle)
> 
> Do you remember Jessie Jackson's Democratic convention "Quilt Speech"?
> 
> You're probably too young, and thus too too young to get the connection.


There's your problem.  You're listening to Jesse Jackson.

----------

Sled Dog (03-20-2017)

----------


## Dos Equis

At least Glenn Beck had enough sense to move to Texas.

----------

Knightkore (03-20-2017)

----------


## coldjoint

> There's your problem.  You're listening to Jesse Jackson.


If you can figure out what the mumbling jack ass is saying.

----------

Knightkore (03-20-2017)

----------


## patrickt

Tomorrow will be the seventh day since the assault. The police know the name of the man who assaulted Mr. Savage. Surely, the media that can get two pages of Donald Trump's income taxes from thirteen years ago know the name of the man who assaulted Mr. Savage.

But so far, the media, none of the media, has named the man who assaulted a 74-year old man and his Poodle Teddy. I wonder why the secrecy? Is this another son of a Democrat representative? Could it be Maxine Waters' love child? 

Who was it?

----------

Knightkore (03-20-2017)

----------


## jet57

> If you can figure out what the mumbling jack ass is saying.


You don't get it either?

----------


## Rutabaga

> You don't get it either?


hello,,so


what rights are given via the bill of rights?

----------

Knightkore (03-20-2017)

----------


## patrickt

> hello,,so
> 
> 
> what rights are given via the bill of rights?


None. The rights are simply recognized as existing independent of the government. And, liberals hate all of them. For liberals, no one has any rights independent of the government.

----------

Rutabaga (03-20-2017)

----------


## jet57

> There's your problem.  You're listening to Jesse Jackson.


I think that your problem is that you're too young to know what I'm talking about, so you'd never get it.

----------


## jet57

> None. The rights are simply recognized as existing independent of the government. And, liberals hate all of them. For liberals, no one has any rights independent of the government.


God you right-wing guys are silly.

What is a - "right"?

Tell me.

----------


## Rutabaga

> God you right-wing guys are silly.
> 
> What is a - "right"?
> 
> Tell me.


i already did..quit being obtuse...

what rights are given via the bill of rights?

[hint,,the answer lies above, smart guy]

----------


## Calypso Jones

> I think that your problem is that you're too young to know what I'm talking about, so you'd never get it.



Do you GET what you're talking about?  or does it just sound pretty to you?

----------


## jet57

> i already did..quit being obtuse...
> 
> what rights are given via the bill of rights?
> 
> [hint,,the answer lies above, smart guy]


You quoted from a dictionary 'er something.  You should go back and look because your link doesn't show.

So, what's really going on here is that your'e just not smart enough to answer the question "what is a right"?  That's the only reasonable conclusion that can be reached.  You have no idea what you're talking about dude.

----------


## jet57

> Do you GET what you're talking about?  or does it just sound pretty to you?


I've fallen into a hole of cement heads is the only conclusion that can be reached.  Do you have anything o substance to contribute, like a good question, or a credible refutation?  Or are you just going to troll like the other right-wing clowns I've run into here?

----------


## Rutabaga

> You quoted from a dictionary 'er something.  You should go back and look because your link doesn't show.
> 
> So, what's really going on here is that your'e just not smart enough to answer the question "what is a right"?  That's the only reasonable conclusion that can be reached.  You have no idea what you're talking about dude.


hey dude,,you suck at this internet thingy..


try remedial reading,,"see dick and jane"

once you master the basics,,you'll still be stupid..

because stupid is forever...

----------


## patrickt

> You quoted from a dictionary 'er something.  You should go back and look because your link doesn't show.
> So, what's really going on here is that your'e just not smart enough to answer the question "what is a right"?  That's the only reasonable conclusion that can be reached.  You have no idea what you're talking about dude.


jet57, a right is something you can do as a citizen that the government has no right to restrict or criminalize.

"Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances.[1]"

Read it jet57. It's simple. Although they hate it, even liberals can understand it. Congress shall make no law.... Simple, isn't it.

The lawyers and the politicians have worked for two hundred years to make it complicated and that's the problem.

And, those rights exist independent of the government. They didn't give us those rights and they can't take them away, although they constantly try.

----------


## Rutabaga

> I've fallen into a hole of cement heads is the only conclusion that can be reached.  Do you have anything o substance to contribute, like a good question, or a credible refutation?  Or are you just going to troll like the other right-wing clowns I've run into here?


scuse me mr philosopher,,what did nietzsche say about foolish people?

----------


## Rutabaga

> jet57, a right is something you can do as a citizen that the government has no right to restrict or criminalize.
> 
> "Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances.[1]"
> 
> Read it jet57. It's simple. Although they hate it, even liberals can understand it. Congress shall make no law.... Simple, isn't it.
> 
> The lawyers and the politicians have worked for two hundred years to make it complicated and that's the problem.
> 
> And, those rights exist independent of the government. They didn't give us those rights and they can't take them away, although they constantly try.


of course,,but thats not what hes looking for,,so,,he'll just say no...

----------


## jet57

> jet57, a right is something you can do as a citizen that the government has no right to restrict or criminalize.
> 
> "Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances.[1]"
> 
> Read it jet57. It's simple. Although they hate it, even liberals can understand it. Congress shall make no law.... Simple, isn't it.
> 
> The lawyers and the politicians have worked for two hundred years to make it complicated and that's the problem.
> 
> And, those rights exist independent of the government. They didn't give us those rights and they can't take them away, although they constantly try.





> a right is something you can do as a citizen that the government has no right to restrict or criminalize




Well, you've laid a right out as "something you can do".  Where do rights come from?

----------


## Rutabaga

> Well, you've laid a right out as "something you can do".  Where do rights come from?
> [/COLOR]


what rights are given via the bill of rights?

----------


## Rutabaga

> Start a thread: that's still an open challenge to you.


what rights are given via the bill of rights?





c/p

----------


## Canadianeye

Authority.

----------

Knightkore (03-21-2017)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Why is he setting foot in San Fran?
> 
> I reckon he needs to move since you can only expect this type of behavior from brown shirt liberals.


Apparently San Fran is a NO GO area for conservatives like NY STate is  a NO GO for Pro-lifers as Governor Cuomo says.

----------

Knightkore (03-21-2017)

----------


## Sled Dog

> (chuckle)
> 
> Do you remember Jessie Jackson's Democratic convention "Quilt Speech"?
> 
> You're probably too young, and thus too too young to get the connection.


I remember that asshole tax dodger's "Hymietown" remark.

Leave it to the Lefties to try to use that racist pig as a defense.

----------

Knightkore (03-21-2017)

----------


## Sled Dog

> At least Glenn Beck had enough sense to move to Texas.



He shouldn't have stopped there.

----------

Knightkore (03-21-2017)

----------


## Sled Dog

> Do you GET what you're talking about?  or does it just sound pretty to you?


Sure.  He knows exactly what he's babbling about.

His goal isn't to engage, his goal is to disrupt.

----------

Knightkore (03-21-2017)

----------


## Sled Dog

> You quoted from a dictionary 'er something.  You should go back and look because your link doesn't show.
> 
> So, what's really going on here is that your'e just not smart enough to answer the question "what is a right"?  That's the only reasonable conclusion that can be reached.  You have no idea what you're talking about dude.


The only reasonable conclusion to be reached is that you haven't even tried to present an answer to the question.

YOU are the new comer.

YOU are the one being examined.

YOU are the one failing in that examination.

95% of us already know you for what you are.  The other 5% are just being nice to someone they believe has an elevator that doesn't go all the way up, because they believe you're for real.

----------

Knightkore (03-21-2017)

----------


## Sled Dog

> hey dude,,you suck at this internet thingy..
> 
> 
> try remedial reading,,"see dick and jane"
> 
> once you master the basics,,you'll still be stupid..
> 
> because stupid is forever...


You just told him to go find "dick" on the internet.

I do hope he already suffers from an inferiority complex, that search will make it worse.

----------

Knightkore (03-21-2017)

----------


## Sled Dog

> Well, you've laid a right out as "something you can do".  Where do rights come from?
> [/COLOR]


Since you refused to answer the first question in your examination, answer that one on your own.

----------

Knightkore (03-21-2017)

----------


## Sled Dog

> what rights are given via the bill of rights?


The bill of rights hasn't been paid...?

----------

Knightkore (03-21-2017)

----------

